# Needed wifi router with 200-250 meter range



## Parminder (Feb 20, 2013)

Dear friends

I needed to purchase a wifi router modem with 250 meter. I had to connect laptop and computer of my house, my bosses house and office which are 200 meter away. their are very less building and obstacles between these three.  Please suggest wifi router for this.


----------



## khmadhu (Feb 22, 2013)

whats u r budget..?
achieving 250 mtr range in reality is difficult with standard routers, either u have to use high end routers or use custom  firmware to increase the power of the antenna.


----------



## Parminder (Feb 22, 2013)

khmadhu said:


> whats u r budget..?
> achieving 250 mtr range in reality is difficult with standard routers, either u have to use high end routers or use custom  firmware to increase the power of the antenna.



Budget is about 5k-10k.. Can adding a unidirectional antenna can be a cheaper and batter option option?


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 22, 2013)

You need to use coaxial cable instead of wifi router. Not even a standard 100/1000-TX CAT5E cable will do the work here, as they have the max length of 100m.
In your case you are going to need a outdoor AP, not a normal indoor router.


----------

